# TT 2.0TFSI quattro S-tronic officially announced in germany



## JarodRussell (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi everybody,

now it is official:

TT 2.0TFSI quattro S-tronic available from 2Q 08 in germany, first to be delivered at the end of Q2. This version will only be available with S-tronic.
The price will be 5.000 Euro above of the TT 2.0TFSI 6-speed manual with FWD. 

It will still have 147kW and 280Nm torque. The sprint from 0-62mph is at 6.2sec, Vmax at about 155mph.


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

where did you get the info please?


----------



## JarodRussell (Apr 4, 2007)

"Audi erweitert seine TT-Palette nicht nur um das neue Spitzenmodell TTS und den 2.0 TDI, sondern ab April auch um eine weitere Antriebsvariante. Den Audi TT 2.0 TFSI wird es zukÃ¼nftig auch mit dem permanenten Allradantrieb quattro geben. SerienmÃ¤ÃŸig bringt der permanente Allradantrieb quattro die KrÃ¤fte verlustfrei auf den Boden. Die KraftÃ¼bertragung erfolgt Ã¼ber die S tronic, die die GÃ¤nge nahezu ohne Zugkraftunterbrechung wechselt.

Das HerzstÃ¼ck des quattro-Antriebs, die elektronisch gesteuerte und hydraulisch betÃ¤tigte Lamellenkupplung, arbeitet jetzt noch schneller als bisher. Ein neuer Druckspeicher, der auch im TTS zum Einsatz kommt, macht dies mÃ¶glich. Bei Bedarf kÃ¶nnen die KrÃ¤fte innerhalb von Millisekunden zu hundert Prozent von den vorderen auf die hinteren RÃ¤der umgeleitet werden.

Der TFSI-Vierzylinder schÃ¶pft seine Kraft aus 1.984 cm3 Hubraum. Eine internationale Fachjury hat ihn 2005, 2006 und 2007 dreimal in Folge zum â€žMotor des Jahresâ€œ gewÃ¤hlt. Der TFSI kombiniert die von Audi entwickelte Benzindirekteinspritzung FSI mit der Turboaufladung â€" eine perfekte Paarung. Der Vierventiler spricht spontan auf das Gaspedal an und lÃ¤uft hochkultiviert. Schon bei 1.800 1/min stemmt er 280 Nm Drehmoment auf die Kurbelwelle; dieser Wert liegt konstant bis 5.000 1/min an. Von 5.100 bis 6.000 1/min wird die Nennleistung von 147 kW (200 PS) frei. Die HÃ¶chstgeschwindigkeit betrÃ¤gt 238 km/h (Roadster 235 km/h), den Sprint von 0 auf 100 km/h legt das CoupÃ© in 6,2 Sekunden zurÃ¼ck, der Roadster braucht lediglich zwei Zehntel mehr."

http://www.gute-fahrt.de/gfo/gf_artikel ... 5&subnav=2

The "Gute Fahrt" magazine is a VW/Audi-owned car magazine, just for your information. Seems to be a news from the today started geneve car session.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Here we go, hold on everyone.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees ... how many engine variants are Audi gonna offer


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

sigh -- one of the reasons I have grown to hate and like Audi -- This is seriously going to piss alot of 2.0TT FWD owners.....

What was the point of the 2.0T FWD then?


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

TTSFan said:


> sigh -- one of the reasons I have grown to hate and like Audi -- This is seriously going to piss alot of 2.0TT FWD owners.....
> 
> What was the point of the 2.0T FWD then?


They get to sell us 2 cars in less than 18 months

:lol:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

+Â£3500 for Quattro and S Tronic, V6 looks much better value.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

1.8TFSI FWD , 2.0TDI Quattro, 2.0TFSI Quattro, 2.0TFSI TTS and 3.2 Quattro

2.0T FWD is likely to be discontinued, IMHO


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Babel Fish Translation

In English:
"AUDI extends its TT pallet not only by the new top model TTS and the 2,0 TDI, but starting from April also by a further propulsion variant. It will give the AUDI TT 2,0 TFSI in the future also with the permanent all-wheel drive quattro. The permanent all-wheel drive in series brings quattro the forces loss-free on the soil. The power transmission is made by S tronic, which almost change the courses without traction power interruption. The heart of the quattro drive, the electronically steered and hydraulically operated multiple disk clutch, works now still faster than so far. A new accumulator, which is used also in the TTS, makes this possible. If necessary the forces can be rerouted within milliseconds to one hundred per cent by the front on the rear wheels. The TFSI Vierzylinder draws its strength from 1.984 cm3 capacity. An international specialized jury selected it 2005, 2006 and 2007 three times in consequence to the "engine of the yearly". The TFSI combines gasoline direct injection FSI with the turbo-loading, developed by AUDI - perfect a mating. The Vierventiler responds spontaneously to the accelerotor pedal and runs high-cultivated. Already with 1.800 1/min it lifts 280 Nm torque on the crankshaft; this value fits constantly to 5,000 1/min. From 5.100 to 6,000 1/min the rated output of 147 KW (200 HP) becomes free. The maximum speed amounts to 238 km/h (roadster 235 km/h), the Sprint of 0 to 100 km/h puts back the CoupÃ© in 6.2 seconds, the roadster needs only two tenths more."


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

phope said:


> 1.8TFSI FWD , 2.0TDI Quattro, 2.0TFSI Quattro, 2.0TFSI TTS and 3.2 Quattro
> 
> 2.0T FWD is likely to be discontinued, IMHO


okkkkk so then what was the point of the 2.0 TT FWD? Surely they cant be that heartless?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

TTSFan said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > 1.8TFSI FWD , 2.0TDI Quattro, 2.0TFSI Quattro, 2.0TFSI TTS and 3.2 Quattro
> ...


Price point.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> TTSFan said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


Probably - I guess they going to see alot of 2.0 TT's FWD's on the trade in...


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Ows that then??


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> TTSFan said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


as usual NAN hits nail on head.
Audi wouldn't get rid of the FWD because there's now a quattro - look at the old model (1.8T fwd was a big hit) and the rest of the range - wouldn't drop the 2.0T fwd A4 because a quattro is available...
More choice - more opportunities they are hoping.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah sure but wont the "Quattro" Model be seen as a model up from the 2.0T FWD?


----------



## JarodRussell (Apr 4, 2007)

I would not say that the 2.0T FWD gets obsolete in any way. I think it stays the entry level TT engine. The quattro version will be about 100kg heavyer, so the 2.0T FWD still ist the faster car (except for 0-62mph) and might even be a bit more economic to drive. I can't see any bad deal in a FWD 2.0T even if there is a 2.0T qu. Anyway you have to take into account that it is only available with S-tronic ! It is quite expensive IMHO, so as someone quoted before, if you are going to put all the ther stuff in the car that you would have ordered anyway, your car gets about 5k Euro more expensive which, in my case, would have nearly been about the price add on to the TTS.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Isn't the V6 already one up from the 2.0 ?At the end of the day its waht you want at the price you want.When I bought the FWD TT it was nearly Â£4k cheaper than the quattro.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Very interesting... in fact I think we may have gone for this over the S had it been around when we started looking!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Isn't the V6 already one up from the 2.0 ?At the end of the day its waht you want at the price you want.When I bought the FWD TT it was nearly Â£4k cheaper than the quattro.


Now there's a car at a price point in between.
Probably putting it in line with another bmw/merc etc.
Different price points giving different temptations to different buyers.

If one thing Audi is good at its getting pricing pretty spot on.


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

Just pleased there was only 2 model choices when I ordered mine. deciding on the engine/drive options will soon be as bad as deciding on colours


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

But why is this new 2.0 T 4WD only available with S-TRONIC :?:

What are Audi getting at with this :?:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Snake Pliskin said:


> But why is this new 2.0 T 4WD only available with S-TRONIC :?:
> 
> What are Audi getting at with this :?:


Justify the price point? Although this seems to marginalise it a bit, you have to have sTronic. Maybe more neutral 'options' as standard would have been better as per V6.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

sane eric said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > But why is this new 2.0 T 4WD only available with S-TRONIC :?:
> ...


It will be to move the price point away from the 2.0fwd.
Fiscally without the s-tronic it wouldn't be much more than the 2.0fwd and would kill sales of the model.

Like i said earlier, Audi are always spot on with pricing.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > Snake Pliskin said:
> ...


You said it much better than me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

sane eric said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > sane eric said:
> ...


Do you know what Nemesis means?


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


"A righteous infliction of retribution manifested by an appropriate agent. Personified in this case by an 'orrible cnut..."

- not you surely?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

hmm I feel a bit cheated about this having just ordered a 2.0fsi?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

sane eric said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > sane eric said:
> ...


In this case, me. :-*


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

the 2.0 FSI surely will be known as the cheap man's TT?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> the 2.0 FSI surely will be known as the cheap man's TT?


Why>?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

because it will be the cheap mans TT?!


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

...thus affect resale values?


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> hmm I feel a bit cheated about this having just ordered a 2.0fsi?


Come on, get yourself up! You have survived 2 years on the forum, seen all the crap about FWD being pointless and 2.0 fartbox being crap (funny that quietened down with the TTS) and because they release this you are doubtful and feel cheated.

You are gonna kick the sh!t out of it when it comes, no regrets.

Aren't you? 8)


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> ...thus affect resale values?


Stop it. That's progress, live for today. I have had the same thoughts, but then realised its pointless, I've got the car and I f*ckin love it, all of it all the time.

2.0 TQ - great car
3.2 V6 - great car
2.0 T - great car

Whats not to like? They all more or less do the same thing the same way. Get on with it.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Should 2008 buyers of the FWD not have been informed about this is my point...

but hey ho as you say still a TT...


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

sane eric said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > ...thus affect resale values?
> ...


Keep your hair on Eric!!


----------



## JarodRussell (Apr 4, 2007)

Lets wait...
I'm quite sure that a 2.0TFSI will still remain a worthy car even if there is a 2.0 4WD. Lets not forget, there will also be a 2.0TDI  I mean, do I have to talk on ? ... :twisted:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> Should 2008 buyers of the FWD not have been informed about this is my point...
> 
> but hey ho as you say still a TT...


That's it, let it out. You'll feel better in a few minutes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> ...thus affect resale values?


Oh, i thought you were buying a car, not an investment Martin.
I'd just enjoy the fu** out of it and stop worrying mate.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

sane eric said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > Should 2008 buyers of the FWD not have been informed about this is my point...
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

The 2.0T will still have the best residuals (pro rata) in the range _because_ it's the cheapest.
cf 180 fwd mk1 TT and 225 TT mk1


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > Mysterio said:
> ...


 :lol:

Sorry, getting carried away with my new role.........


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Get me some Chrome Mirrors and you're top banana.


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

what would _really_ do the residuals on thewse would be the introduction of the S line model ( or at least the styling pack) like they have on the continent. That would kill the standard cars...


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > Mysterio said:
> ...


Is it too late to change your spec then? Anyway, there's no saying when the 2.0TQ will arrive in the UK. Just think, by the time you want to upgrade - the TT-RS will be on the horizon.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

20T wont be the bottom of the range, 18T is coming too.

If you're not happy, simply trade to the model that makes you happy.
Agree sales of ALL cars are going to take a pounding. More Choice.

Tactically you have to admire Audi's release strategy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

cedwardphillips said:


> what would _really_ do the residuals on thewse would be the introduction of the S line model ( or at least the styling pack) like they have on the continent. That would kill the standard cars...


 :lol:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> 20T wont be the bottom of the range, 18T is coming too.
> 
> If you're not happy, simply trade to the model that makes you happy.
> Agree sales of ALL cars are going to take a pounding. More Choice.


There speaks a man of experience! :lol: Hope the TT-S makes you happy, mate.


----------



## JarodRussell (Apr 4, 2007)

The order rate fpr the S-Line interior package here in germany is about 20%, the S-Line exterior below 15% so I think that even the "standard" cars can live with it...


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

as Mr Eric said - having calmed down Im not too bothered. I wouldn't have paid circa Â£3500 extra in any case.

1.8 tosh?!


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> 20T wont be the bottom of the range, 18T is coming too.
> 
> If you're not happy, simply trade to the model that makes you happy.
> Agree sales of ALL cars are going to take a pounding. More Choice.
> ...


Not sure admire is the right word, but I understand your point.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Admire the way they pull people in.

1.8T will complete the range THIS year 160bhp FWD. (same engine as the new A4) GTi money at a guess. maybe with cloth seats AKA MK1 150TTR
20Q will wait to see the price, IF its cheaper or close to a FWD with Stronic then it will impact sales big time as most wanted Q.

I'm still waiting for some decent paint colours.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> cedwardphillips said:
> 
> 
> > what would _really_ do the residuals on thewse would be the introduction of the S line model ( or at least the styling pack) like they have on the continent. That would kill the standard cars...
> ...


Thats std from MY09
LEDs will be std too for the 3.2s


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > cedwardphillips said:
> ...


Actually, i was laughing at after trying to lay Martins fears to rest, Chaz came in and poored a bit more fuel on.

What Audi does with the TT doesnt affect me in the slightest unless they F*** up the RS.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

cedwardphillips wrote: 
what would really do the residuals on thewse would be the introduction of the S line model ( or at least the styling pack) like they have on the continent. That would kill the standard cars...

Yes, that made me laugh out loud. I hope he isn't putting that in the Audi staff suggestion box.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

My car has not yet gone confirmed,took all of about a minute to decide if I wanted to change to quattro or not.The V6 with quattro v 2.0Tfsi choice was difficult originally because of the extras on the V6.I wouldn't pay the extra Â£3500 as I don't want S Tronic.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Diesel sir?


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

The only issue I have with these new models is that unless Audi are still only going to bring the same number of TT's into the country (highly unlikely) the market will become flooded and we will ALL see residuals plummet.

One of my many criteria for my purchase was that the residuals were forecast to be pretty good e.g. 55-65% over 3 years.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Diesel sir?


 :lol: :lol: You're enjoying the 2.0 engine fiasco too much.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TDI is 20ltr 

I've ordered one too. Joking aside, it was always going to happen. I knew about the Diesel, TTS, TTRS and 1.8T. I didn't know anything about this one.

But, as Audi haven't OFFICIALLY announced it and I've not heard anything from the normal people, I'm taking it all with a pinch of salt at this stage.


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

sane eric said:


> cedwardphillips wrote:
> what would really do the residuals on thewse would be the introduction of the S line model ( or at least the styling pack) like they have on the continent. That would kill the standard cars...
> 
> Yes, that made me laugh out loud. I hope he isn't putting that in the Audi staff suggestion box.


funnily enough, we have an impending visit from AUK top brass and we have have been canvassed for questions to put to them - that is one of them...
interesting to see low uptake in germany of S line - compare that with A3 and A4 cab in UK where sport has almost completely disappeared in favour of S line packs for premiums of Â£1800 and Â£2400 respectively (didn't even include styling on cab until recent campaign).


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

cedwardphillips said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > cedwardphillips wrote:
> ...


Put me down for the TT van.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

CedwardP: Ask them about the bloody seats,one and only question.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

2.0 TFSI Quattro... :roll:

I'm still holding out for a 2.0 TFSI RWD.
Surely Audi can do that too, they have the gubbings to drive the rear wheels from the quattro, so why not all the time and drop the FWD while they're at it :lol:

Now that would be the only TT to get 

I'm not bothered about yet "another"" model coming out. 
This one doesn't appeal to me as for the additional money it doesn't interest me, I don't need the additioanl grip of "part-time" 4wd and I prefer the feel on the FWD to the Quattro. I'm sure however that it will appeal for others. Horses for courses....horses for courses.... :wink:


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

I would imagine the motoring press will say the lighter 2.0 FWD is the one to go for over the heavier 2.0 quattro. After all, the 2.0 FWD was preferred to the 3.2 quattro. And since there'll be no more power in the 2.0 quattro I really can't see it being recommended.

I'm not too bothered what happens to residuals as I'm happy to buy pre-owned ;-)


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

2 posts away from another pissing contest :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

sane eric said:


> 2 posts away from another pissing contest :lol:


None of them are as good as the 3.2 though. :lol:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > 2 posts away from another pissing contest :lol:
> ...


PMSL

I think you have just headed it off at the pass.

You're wrong, but well done.

:wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > 2 posts away from another pissing contest :lol:
> ...


No point laughing, truth hurts some times. Tuff if people cant handle that the 3.2 is the better car.

quattro [smiley=dude.gif] or if you're a puff or a girl, or just poor then you have FWD.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > sane eric said:
> ...


And theres your 2 posts Eric. lol


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > sane eric said:
> ...


R8 [smiley=dude.gif] or if you're a puff or a girl, or just poor then you have a TT


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> LEDs will be std too for the 3.2s


WHEN ?


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

Scooby-Doo said:


> CedwardP: Ask them about the bloody seats,one and only question.


i would but for two things:
1 there's nothing wrong with them;
2 no one cares
:twisted:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont like to disapoint.


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know why they have to market these things as different models????!

Why on earth can't Audi just say its a TT and then let the customer choose what they want:

2.0T or 3.2
manual or s-tronic
quattro or FWD

each as individually selected options????

Is that so hard?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

3.2 FWD, are you mad.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > LEDs will be std too for the 3.2s
> ...


June 08


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


 :lol:

edit : retort deleted, not getting into it.

Anyway back to selling Shampoo supplies with my boyfriend before the house gets reposessed.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

come on, you know you want to....


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> come on, you know you want to....


gaylord. There, you started it.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

TTSFan said:


> sigh -- one of the reasons I have grown to hate and like Audi -- *This is seriously going to piss alot of 2.0TT FWD owners*.....
> 
> What was the point of the 2.0T FWD then?


Won't affect me, I opted for manual transmission at the price I payed.

The point is; lighter weight without quattro, manual - to be in complete control.

Sorry, no disrespect to anyone. Just thought I'd share my views.

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

ricka said:


> TTSFan said:
> 
> 
> > sigh -- one of the reasons I have grown to hate and like Audi -- *This is seriously going to piss alot of 2.0TT FWD owners*.....
> ...


Terrible. 2/10.

Must try harder. :lol:


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> I would imagine the motoring press will say the lighter 2.0 FWD is the one to go for over the heavier 2.0 quattro. After all, the 2.0 FWD was preferred to the 3.2 quattro. And since there'll be no more power in the 2.0 quattro I really can't see it being recommended.


Well said buddy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

The way I look at it is...those of us who couldn't wait had to pick from one of two cars. Those who can (or for whatever reason didn't order one last year) will now have a much bigger choice for 2008! Trading the current car in is always an option given the strong riciduals.

TT-S would've been awesome, but that wasn't available back in July 2007.

2.0Tq would've been nice, but again that wasn't around. In any case, I would not have my transmission choice dictated to me by some marketing type at AUK.

Models will always progress year-on-year during its product life-cycle...I expected this to happen back in July, but if it didn't bother me then, it won't bother me now.

Bring on the TT-RS!  :twisted:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I think the 2.0T Q will be THE model that the modders will be after. It will be easy to modify to get 250 BHP (or more with a big turbo), it will have the 4WD (essential for power over 200BHP IMO), and it will be cheaper to purchase than the TTS. I think this in itself makes it a worthy inclusion to the line-up. Infact, I'm quite tempted to trade the 3.2 in when it arrives.


----------



## mikegtr (Jan 15, 2008)

You get what you pay for, shame its just announced, but the 2.0T FSI 2WD will still have both a new car market and an after market. All the other ranges within the Audi model range sell well. Enjoy what you've got. I'm still waiting for mine


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

markTT225 said:


> I think the 2.0T Q will be THE model that the modders will be after. It will be easy to modify to get 250 BHP (or more with a big turbo), it will have the 4WD (essential for power over 200BHP IMO), and it will be cheaper to purchase than the TTS. I think this in itself makes it a worthy inclusion to the line-up. Infact, I'm quite tempted to trade the 3.2 in when it arrives.


I agree with you Mark. My choice was predicated by Quattro as a 'must have'. Now that there is an easily modifiable 2.0TQ - I think it will be the top seller. However, now that I have the 3.2 V6, I'm really pleased and lovin' it lots!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

GhosTTy said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the 2.0T Q will be THE model that the modders will be after. It will be easy to modify to get 250 BHP (or more with a big turbo), it will have the 4WD (essential for power over 200BHP IMO), and it will be cheaper to purchase than the TTS. I think this in itself makes it a worthy inclusion to the line-up. Infact, I'm quite tempted to trade the 3.2 in when it arrives.
> ...


Im happy with mine until they decide to go for the Rs version.
Although im wondering now if the variant will appear.
By the end of 2009 i predict there wil be a tt van, tt pick up, tt moped and a tt estate. Maybe even a tt kit car.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm very happy with mine but its fun watching all this unfold. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm very happy with mine but its fun watching all this unfold. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't get me wrong - I am in love with my 2.0T FSI I really love it, I go fetch milk etc even if we have in the house just so I can drive it. I am just pissed at the fact that I bought it less than a week ago and wasn't even told that the Q was on the list, if I have had known it might have been a different option.

The lighter 2.0TFSI might be quicker the 2.0TQ might be more moddable at the end of the day what really bothers me is how is it going to affect the resale value on the FWD (no the car is not an investment ... I know that). I was planning early next year trading for a TTS and then again on a TTRS (if it ever happens).

I am just pissed at the lack of hind site to let people know before letting them buy!


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

TTSFan said:


> Don't get me wrong - I am in love with my 2.0T FSI I really love it, I go fetch milk etc even if we have in the house just so I can drive it. I am just pissed at the fact that I bought it less than a week ago and wasn't even told that the Q was on the list, if I have had known it might have been a different option.
> 
> The lighter 2.0TFSI might be quicker the 2.0TQ might be more moddable at the end of the day what really bothers me is how is it going to affect the resale value on the FWD (no the car is not an investment ... I know that). I was planning early next year trading for a TTS and then again on a TTRS (if it ever happens).
> 
> I am just pissed at the lack of hind site to let people know before letting them buy!


I'd be surprised if the dealers are even aware of the 2.0TQ yet. You have a great car - it's a TT!!!!


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm glad I ordered mine before the TTS, TT TDi, TT 2.0q, etc were anounced or I'd still be there now trying to make my mind up!

Jesus, I had enough trouble deciding the colour, still not convinced I've not made a big mistake!

(silver by the way!)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Pleased i opted for the S3 now 

What next, a hybrid TT ? :roll:


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah sad part is this is making me second guess my buy....

I buy the S3 over any TT in a heart beat if it had Stronic.


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

Wait, I'm confused. Quattro, 200 lb heavier, same bhp as FWD, but a faster 0-60? Someone please explain. Planning to place my order on a 2.0 FWD in the next few weeks.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats an easy one. The car has DSG and quattro so is able to put ALL the power down. T spins like a top and flashes the TC light.

Once moving they will be the same performance. However the tuning potential for the TQ is much more. The 50bhp remap will be more usable on the TQ.


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

But will the 200 lb increase cause it to lose some the "nimbleness" "quickness" and "sportier feel" that the journo's have raved about in the FWD? This seemingly unanimous response in the press is what sorted me on the FWD in the first place! Dang-it-all Audi! decisions decisions!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im sure it will be nose heavy. :roll:


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

thank you Tosh. But are you being sarcastic? Or will that be the trade-off?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:lol:

How can it be nose heavy, it has the same engine.  
Performance will be the same, just pick which suits you best.


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you. I thought you may have been suggesting that something about the Quattro settup tends to add more weight to the front. If it's faster, has quattro, the choice is a no-brainer. There must be a trade-off though, beyond price. If so, what is it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MPG and no manual, if thats an issue.


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

good to know. i might convince myself to wait :?


----------



## porters5 (Dec 4, 2007)

Another new TT, just what I need after the 3 months wait so far!

And indeed more canny Audi product placement! Barely cheaper than a (albeit manual) V6 yet relatively a fair whack more than the 2.0T FWD. And you have to get S-tronic. I wonder if this will be the case here.

The performance figs puzzle me, I can understand it being faster 0 - 60 with more grip, but the bigger top speed seems odd.

Given everything said about the 2.0T and V6 so far, it wouldn't make sense for this model to be more highly rated by the motor press than the 2.0T. Or am I missing somthing?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

porters5 said:


> ...The performance figs puzzle me, I can understand it being faster 0 - 60 with more grip, but the bigger top speed seems odd.


The German text on page 1 says 238 km/h which is 148mph and Audi lists the TTC at 149mph so it's actually less?



porters5 said:


> ...Given everything said about the 2.0T and V6 so far, it wouldn't make sense for this model to be more highly rated by the motor press than the 2.0T. Or am I missing somthing?


It'll become the new press favourite "...keeping the lightness and balance etc whilst adding quattro..."


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> 3.2 FWD, are you mad.


Hmmmmm. You have a point.


----------



## porters5 (Dec 4, 2007)

So easy to get suckered in and think *I MUST HAVE qUATTRO* such is the brand and benefit of having it I guess. Still struggling with this, what would the dealer say if I cancelled weeks before delivery I wonder. Don't wish for S-tronic though so maybe my decision is already made (get a TT-S!). [/quote]


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

When is your car due? Has it been confirmed that S-tronic only will apply to UK - maybe it will come here as a manual too?


----------



## porters5 (Dec 4, 2007)

Its due end of the month or early April. Hopefully there will be some clear up of what is/isn't getting released for the 2.0T quattro model pretty soon and I can get on with enjoying a new car!

Not sure what the dealer would say, deposit was the minimum (Â£500) and although I wouldn't want to lose it would prefer that to getting the "wrong" car. Will wait and see, as still not sure if getting quattro makes sense.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks like the 2.0T Quattro is getting a glossy grill and chrome tail pipes


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

The pipes are def photoshopped, the front looks like the 3.2 maybe they just using the 3.2 media shots


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Hmm... anyone know where I can buy some 3.2 v6 badges? :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont bother, just get RS ones.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Dont bother, just get RS ones.


they are still in the winter testing though. i guess the car is ready, but the badges still need fine tuning, therefore delaying the release by at least 6 months...


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

I've got my name down for an RS with more than one dealer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

GhosTTy said:


> I've got my name down for an RS with more than one dealer.


Ordered A RS Everywhere then?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I've got my name down for an RS with more than one dealer.
> ...


Can't officially order a TT-RS yet. But Audi have introduced an 'Expression of Interest' list at dealerships. My name's on more than one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

GhosTTy said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > GhosTTy said:
> ...


Didnt read the capital letters then?
I was being glib..... for a change. :wink:


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


the Register of Interest currently lists the following so don't get to excited....
Steppenwolf, Avantissimo, Roadjet, nuvolari, cross cabriolet


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> I've got my name down for an RS with more than one dealer.


so you really assume that the RS will be sold out immediately? even i doubt that.

it might sound natural in the us or uk where it seems to be a common practice that dealers take money for a slot or for having sent that order out, but over here in germany those lists don't exist and you don't pay for a slot. still you usually get a car of the first batch if you just want to...


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

der_horst said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I've got my name down for an RS with more than one dealer.
> ...


You're right! This isn't Germany, it's the country where you flog all your cars at over-inflated prices to an adoring, German car-loving fan-base. :lol:

And, yes - I expect the TT-RS to sell out quickly. If... IF... it delivers on performance as expected. :?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Oh.. I see... Hmm.. not funny then, and not funny now. Sorry mate - don't give up your day job. Oh, but you already have! Okay then, don't take up a career in comedy. :wink:


----------

